# Taipei - mountains and the city



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Yangming Shan again

368.


369.


370.


371. Taipei Basin


372.


373.


374.


375. Zhuzihu in the middle of Yangming Shang


376.


377. 

378. Zhuzihu is famous for cala lily


379.


380. The remains of volcanic activity in Yangming Shan


381.


382.


383.


384.


385.


386.


387.


388.


389.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Guanyin Mountain

390. cemetary on the way to top


391.


392. typical grave


393.


394. linguta - Taower of ashes


395. Danshui in the background


396. Hongshulin


397. Danshui


398.


399. Danshui River estuary


400.


401. Danshui MRT station


402.


403.


404.


405. Danshui


406. Taipei port in Bali, mostly still under construction on reclaimed land


407.


408.


409. water park and coastline highway (under construction)


410. Bali


411. coastline with factory


412.


We're on top of Guanyin Mountain which is slightly higher than Taipei 101

413. Taoyuan


414.


415. Taipei Basin


416.


417.


418.


419.


420. Yangming Shan in the background


421.


422.


423.


424. going down


425. Zhuwei and Baitou (in the background)


426. Guandu Plain


427.


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

I found out that I can't view some of the photos from imageshack using IE, but I can view using Firefox.

Again...thanks for sharing. I rarely see photos from taking on the top of Pali. btw. I heard from my grandma that my ancestors from my father's side settled in Pali/Bali when they arrived Taiwan about 200 something years ago. 

I believe you can find some of the oldest tombs in Northern Taipei there including my ancestors' . It is not strange that Pali had some old settlements since the Northern Taiwan's oldest town Tamsui is just across the river from Pali where the 300 year old Spanish Fort San Domingo is located.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Also awesome updated pics !


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ Nice, that's from Taipei 101


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Great view from the mountain top 101 looks insane! to many pictures after a while...I got the point


----------

